# Scott CR1 vs. Cervelo R3???



## meff (Sep 17, 2006)

I'm struggling to make a decision about which bike to buy!! I've been drooling over the CR1 and Cervelo R3 for some time now. Thinking of building either bike with Dura-Ace and Ksyrium SL or ES's. I'm really looking for a lightweight bike that will be a good all around bike for road racing, crits, and TT's. I'm about 165lbs. and 6'0" tall and am currently riding a Trek 5200 that is going on 10 years old (it's getting VERY tired). 

Thanks for any suggestions/advice that you all might have!!


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

Two great bikes. I would think the Scott would get the edge for stiffness as your a larger rider. Isnt Cervelo a little longer TT. That could be Cervelo nod. With these bike you could close eyes and pick from the heart.


----------



## StillRiding (Sep 16, 2006)

I would choose the Scott just because the thin seat stays on the Cervelo freak me out. I've never ridden a Cervelo R3, but I can say that the Scott CR1 is a really nice bike, the best I've ever owned, and I've owned a lot.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

StillRiding said:


> I would choose the Scott just because the thin seat stays on the Cervelo freak me out. I've never ridden a Cervelo R3, but I can say that the Scott CR1 is a really nice bike, the best I've ever owned, and I've owned a lot.


I didnt want to say anything negative but I too am freaked out on those skinny seat stays.


----------



## meff (Sep 17, 2006)

sevencycle said:


> I didnt want to say anything negative but I too am freaked out on those skinny seat stays.


You're right, the seat stays look like little spaghetti noodles! Apparently their seat stays are not even necessary for vertical loading, they just serve the purpose of torsional rigidity. I'd be curious to know if they used the same seat stays on Jonathan Page's R3 cross prototype?

Keep the comparisons coming folks...this is good stuff!


----------



## TAbiker (Oct 2, 2006)

no, page was riding an R3 cross prototype.. its stays are more like that of the soloist carbon


----------



## rickturbo (Nov 19, 2004)

*Decisions Decisions*

I too have ridden many bikes, including Scott CR1. Nice, light and harsh. I've also had the chance to demo an R3 SL for a week. I'm 6'0" 185 sprinter. I've always felt that if those skinny seat stays hold up on Paris Roubaix, they would hold up my bike lard ass. I loved how the bike felt under me. Stiff front, bottom bracket and lateral handling. In contrast, I found the Soloist SL to be a noodle. The R3 felt like a reverse hard tail. My vote is for the R3 over the Scott.
Oh, by the way I just built up a new Litespeed Archon. In a world all its own. One word. Exquisite.


----------



## thelivo (May 14, 2007)

I was making the same choice recently. I rode both and the cervelo just felt better. On stiffness the R3 is one of the stiffest out there and was originally built for Paris Roubaix so durability is not a problem. I went with the R3 in case you hadn't guessed.


----------



## stonecrd (Jun 12, 2007)

They are both great bikes, Ride each one and see which one says buy me. I was evaluating the Orbea Opal, Scott CR1 Pro, Tarmac Comp and the new Madone 5.2. The Scott won out for me, but I am sure I would have been happy with any of those bikes.


----------

